

River City Ransom 2 Kickstarter launches Sept. 9 - emamd
http://www.polygon.com/2013/9/4/4695586/river-city-ransom-2-kickstarter-launches-sept-9

======
therobot24
so are we supposed to gear up for the opportunity to possibly help a game get
funded so we can play it in a year or so...this is worse than those gamestop
reservations that have the game set for 12/31 - just teases the consumer

